# Fs: 90g finally sold!!!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a standard 90G with 2 glass tops & a steel stand.
3M Colourquarts sand Peach & Black mixed

*$210 FIRM*

If not interested in sand will take $190


----------



## fishay (Apr 25, 2010)

pics of the stand?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

fishay said:


> pics of the stand?


will post tonight! please check back then!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry..I forgot to post a picture .. i will post tonight.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Its a nice clean looking tank too!!! FREE BUMP for the good deal


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

tank/glass tops & stand ..price drop $190 FIRM will not go lower.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Killer deal. How high is the stand? Trying to see if an xp4 will fit. needs about 25 inches underneath


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

XP4 no problem man!..


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

turtlez said:


> Killer deal. How high is the stand? Trying to see if an xp4 will fit. needs about 25 inches underneath


You can see an XP3 in the pic. XP4 would fit in without an issue. Even something taller than XP4 should be no problem.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

this amazing deal is still up for sale....


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry, thought I could take it, but not a good time, space/financially


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for the weekend. if not gone. by next week up to 220 she goes.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

yea if you wait someone always and up getting it.. try on creigslist too


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

hey Ben you might want to message this guy he's looking to buy

Fish tank 70+


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man. 
i always forget good ol' craigslist.
i try to stay away from there.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Craigslist to me is like a bad accident on the side of the highway. I always say, "I'm not going to look....."
Yeah right.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump still available...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks exactly like the same tank I have=) , very nice tank ! free bump!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump...190bucks folks !!!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

free bump for a beutiful tanks and a kickass price


----------



## Xionn (Jun 26, 2010)

messaged you


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

"Xionn" i never got your PM or email..


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*tank*

what kind of light do you use on this tank?
Is the light on sale too?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Jamit said:


> what kind of light do you use on this tank?
> Is the light on sale too?


no sorry the light is not included. 
i use a 48inch coralife light.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

tank/stand/glass tops now pending pick up this weekend..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP... Still available... now including 3M Colourquartz sand Peach & Black mixed. 
$210 firm


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Interested to see what the gravel mix looks like, got a pic?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

its peach/black..
ill find a photo on my photobucket.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for a whoop ass deal


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

to reference sand color i have to use this pic..
please ignore my beauty Dat..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

finally sold!!!
tank has been picked up!!!


----------

